# Something more for you MP lovers--inexpensive dbl boiler



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I just bought this 2-1/2 quart *stainless steel* double boiler from Bed, Bath and Beyond for only $10.81 after tax!







I had a special coupon $5 off any purchase $15 or over, so you might have to pay the retail price of $14.99 ea. on their website but even at that it's a great deal. (Note that the website presently says "out of stock." Go visit your local store in person.)

If you have a local store they probably mail you coupons like they mail to me. Or if you have Linens 'n Things coupons BB&B accepts them (and vice versa). The quinella is the $5 off $15 or more, but the usual coupon is the 20 percent off one item coupon.

I've done modest CP batches (4#) in the lower cooker, and the 2-1/2 qt upper cooker size is great for small M&P batches.

I just love that BB&B sells soaper gear! 


I'm going to try M&P once I feel confidant that I can make my own M&P base.


----------



## IanT (May 16, 2008)

sweeeet


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I use mis-matched pots, but its good to know where to get one incase I get back into candles.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I was astonished at the price when I bought it! Even if I don't use it much for soaping it's far superior to my old aluminum double boiler I've used in cooking, and I doubt the price was any different.

Eleven dollars????? OMG!!!!! 

Nobody has any excuse for not having a double boiler at this price! I hope any who are interested live near a BB&B and get the coupons to get the best price. I see they are still out of stock online this morning. I'm pretty sure the stores still have them, and I'm pretty sure that they will get more stock soon.

I've bought 3-4 pieces of Invitations cookware at BB&B the last year or so. They are a Chinese economy brand but their products have been holding up well here at my house. They aren't Calphalon but they're a great alternative for those who are on a budget or who want to minimize their investment in soaping as a hobby.

I can see some benefit to doing HP particularly making HP transparent soap by putting a smaller pot completely inside a bigger pot, to get more uniform heat all round your cooking pot. However I've done neither so I'm just speculating from what I've read.

Please let me know if any of you buy this setup. It would be nice to know that I've helped somebody.


----------



## reallyrita (May 16, 2008)

*Something more for you MP lovers*

Not just MP lovers!  I have this pot too and I use it for melting my hard oils.
It keeps my lard based recipe from smelling too piggy when it melts.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Oink! 

It is a bit small for anything but small (4#) batches. I admit I'm filling it up too far, 3-1/2# and 3/4" from the rim.

I've done just two batches so far, but I expect as I gain experience I'll move up to perhaps 12# batches. I suspect that 12# is typical of small for-profit soapers. Below that and you spend too much labor per bar. At present 3-4# batches I'm spending perhaps 2 hours for 16 bars, rather costly in terms of personal time spent. I suspect I could make a 12# batch in the same time with a bit more experience, i.e. at a third of the labor. Right now I'm spending 10 minutes per bar not including cutting.


----------



## reallyrita (May 16, 2008)

*Something more for you MP lovers*

I only make 1 pound or 2 pound batches as I just do this for a hobby...so I can see that this little pot would not work for larger quantities of oil.  Could be dangerous if stuff sloshed out!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I've done just two batches to date, 2-1/2# of oil and almost 3# of oil, and both were perilously close to the top, perhaps 3/4" to 1". (I'm using the bottom pan of the double boiler.) I think it's safe to say that I'm about at the limit for a 2-1/2 qt. pan.

I may try M&P at some point but doubt I'd want to make any batches larger than this. Even if I don't do M&P or even use the pan for soaping at all, it's a nicer double boiler than the one I've already got for cooking, so well worth the $11.

This Invitations stuff is pretty amazing, fairly good quality and extremely good prices. I've got an Invitations turkey roasting pan I got for $5 on sale, after 20% discount coupon, after rebate. BB&B often has sales Invitations stuff around Christmas.

Anybody who gets those BB&B coupons should save them. They have an expiration date but the store ignores that. Also, Linens 'n Things accepts the coupons too.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 19, 2008)

Wow, 11 bucks??  There is a BB and B that just opened up here in town, I might have to go visit on my lunch break!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Good luck! Don't wait! I just checked and they aren't even offering it online anymore. I hope your store has one. If not, be sure to ask them to check other nearby stores for stock. I do that all the time.

I've seen the Invitations products go on and off sale all the time, so even if you can't find it now you may still eventually get it. I hope you have the BB&B coupon, but it's still a good deal at $14.99 without the coupon.

The store began sending me the monthly coupons without my asking (to "occupant") but if you're not getting the coupons you could probably ask to be added to the list.

Note that the coupons are not usable online.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 20, 2008)

I love that store a few of those here in nyc I might pop on by and pick one up! I've been double pot melting but a chocolate melter is an awesome idea!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Get it soon. There are signs that BBB is running out, although they're a good store and they may restock soon. They've been carrying Invitations for over two years to my personal knowledge, maybe longer. I already had 3-4 Invitations pieces in my cookware, all from BBB.

All the better if you have their coupons!


----------

